# IUI turned IVF?



## IzzyB (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, 

I am currently undergoing my first round of treatment of IUI and am confused! All seemed to be going to plan until today! 

I have just returned from my day 9 scan at the clinic having been told that I have too many follicles. (Am on a low dosage of puregon 50iu). I have to go back tomorrow to have them measured again but apparently it looks as if I'll have 4 mature follicles. (Today they were between 12 and 16mm). It was suggested that I could either have a follicle reduction or go to IVF. Has anyone had any experience of this? Does follicle reduction lessen the chances of the IUI procedure being successful? I understand that with IVF the intention is to produce more than 4 eggs and so does this mean that converting to IVF would have less success than an IVF cycle planned from day 1? In reality would converting be a waste of additional money and should we stick with a follicle reduction? Don't get me wrong money isn't the main concern (it being our first treatment!) I just want the facts so we can make an informed decision. 

I'd really appreciate some info. Is this relatively common? 

Many thanks,

IzzyB.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Izzy

Don't know if it helps it maybe too late now but I have the same dilema today and went with follicle reduction (read my 2week diary). http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107226.0

Such a hard decision. I hope whatever happened you get lucky

love ZP


----------



## IzzyB (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi ZP, 

Thanks for your reply, sorry you've been in the same position as me, I appreciate the pressure you have been under to make a decision easy! 

In the end we converted to IVF. This was because I found out my FSH level was 9.8 on my day two test. My clinic does not treat if you are over 10. Our fear was that what if IUI didn't work and on every other attempt for treatment my FSH was over 10. I felt that I'd have regrets for not converting. Also due to DHs vasectomy reversal, his sperm count only just met criteria for IUI so on the whole we feel that we made the right decision for us. 

So after lots of reading up, completion of forms and more blood tests later; we feel a bit more prepared for the next few days. 

We're in tomorrow for EC and am beginning to worry a bit as I only have 5 follicles. However, at least I've got some; positive thoughts my DH keeps reminding me. It only takes one as they say!! 

Best of luck with your treatment, I noticed that there's a lady on this thread who had Follicle Reduction and is now pregnant with twins! So be prepared!! 

I'll follow your diary during your 2WW, good luck! 
Izzy.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Izzy... just wanted to let you know that one of the original IUI girls converted her IUI to IVF as too many follies. The result--> Twins Oliver and Robin now 2!!

Good Luck xxx  

Love Starr xx


----------



## IzzyB (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for that posting Star, I need some positive vibes. After a fairly good ET yesterday of 7 eggs (for a converted cycle), I just found out that only 2 fertilised. Embryologist said they thought it was something to do with the sperm not surviving overnight well. Anyway fingers crossed! 

Best of luck with the birth. Hope everything goes well and it is not too painful!

Izzy


----------

